# Simon



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes for me, dates just pass by without me really noticing. But last night I went to the emergency room and admitted to hospital with atrial fibrillation (sp?) and while I was there, undergoing tests and corrective treatments and waiting, I got to thinking ... yesterday was the date in 2006 when I adopted my boy Simon. (It was a cold wintry Spring that year too.)

Simon was my first cat as an adult and set the benchmark ridiculously high for all cats who have followed and will follow him. He was such a good cat in every sense and had a crazy funny personality. He never met a stranger and everyone who met him loved him. I don't know how old he was. The shelter told me he was 4 when I adopted him. My vet said "this cat is no more than 18 months." Regardless, the three additional years he lived were far too few.

So now I'm home from hospital, the arrhythmia having been shocked back into submission, and petting my sweet little girls and missing my rainbow bridge boy.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Simon was my first cat as an adult and set the benchmark ridiculously high for all cats who have followed and will follow him.


I know that feeling...Orion in my username pic, I feel the same way and he was 18 months when he passed.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your health problems, and I hope you get better soon. That is really scary. And sorry about your boy, who was taken away way too young. I have yet to lose one of my cats....I mean, the cats I've had as an adult. I had a few when I was a kid that either ran away, or my parents got rid of, but I have not been through that pain yet of losing one, and I get so sad when I even think about it. My SIL recently lost her cat, and she asked me to come up to the vet while she was saying goodbye and I had to run out of the room, because I coudln't even think about it. So I don't know what I will do. And I'm just sad for you for losing your boy. Try to remember your good times with him, you will always have those memories. Hopefully he has some funny stories or heartwarming stories that you can talk about to help remember him. I love to hear those kind of stories, so if you need to talk about him I'm a listener. 

Get to feeling better soon and hopefully your sweet girls will make you feel better.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm glad you are back home and on the mend. Yes, sometimes it takes a jolt to put things in perspective!!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better. 
Your post made me cry. Yes, three years is far too short for any one of our kitties. I had to go to the bridge last fall (10 weeks apart). Had one for 14 years, one for 10, and I am and was selfish and wanted them longer.

Take care of yourself. 

:hug:


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I still cry sometimes when I think of my little sun conure parrot who died in a terrible accident much too soon. That was 2 years ago now. 

Be careful with that arrhythmia, it took my dad last year at the age of 68. Much too soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

You honor his memory both by talking about him, and by loving the kitties that came after him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a beautiful tribute. All cats are wonderful but there are those which take hold of our hearts and dont let go. He was handsome to boot!

Continue on in your health. Your kitties need you! Glad everything turn out ok.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

He seemed to be an amazing cat. I hope you feel better soon too .. Thank you for sharing.


----------

